# Would You Expect Payment



## Kadee (Feb 12, 2016)

I purchased myself a new iPad about 6 weeks ago ,only because my 32 g I already had was getting full so I updated to a 64 g ..
My 10 year old granddaughter said oh Nanna ..can I ..use the old one ..? I was undecided at the time and said we will see ! I've always spoilt my GC as I've mentioned in other posts.
Now after messing about transferring all my data from one to the other ,I've Almost decided to give her the IPad Air, however should I ask her to pay me a nominal amount for the iPad? or just give it to her ?  
She is a fairly mature almost 11 year old ,she has a IPod for  all her games but it's so tiny to see the games ,so she hogs her mothers lap top


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2016)

10-11 years old?

Aw, make it a gift. She's probably a good kid - bring a little sunshine into her life!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2016)

Depends, but I wouldn't ask for payment, just gift it, maybe add it as an early bonus to her regular birthday gifts.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 12, 2016)

That's exactly what I intended Phill ,she can't wait to see us when we going down to Adelaide


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2016)

Sounds great to me Kadee!


----------



## Kadee (Feb 12, 2016)

Here she is last time her and her mum came up home for a week


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2016)

Yep - looks like a good kid! LOL

Nice pic, by the way.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely pic, pretty girl!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 12, 2016)

Give it to her.   I was given a new iPad Air2 for Christmas, I want to give my old ipad2 to some child who is needy, my husband (who saves everything) thinks I should keep it.    For what?   I'm not going to use it again.   Stuff is stuff, make someone else's day.    Besides, isn't that what grandma's are all about?   Spoiling their grandchildren.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 12, 2016)

Hubby said think about putting it in a drawer just in case the new one breaks down....Why ..I've I had the 32 g iPad Air for two years and any contact I've had with Apple on the phone or In Store , Adelaide has always been excellent, so if anything were to go wrong with the new one I'm quite confident I would be looked after by Apple


----------



## Lon (Feb 12, 2016)

Gift


----------



## Ina (Feb 12, 2016)

I too upgraded from my 64g iPad to a cellular 128g's iPad.  I donated my first iPad to a young 16 y/o.  Texas requires parents to purchase lap tops or tablets for middle and high schools now, and many just can't afford them.  When I found this out I purchased three smaller tablets from AT&T, and donated them to three more kids.


----------



## jujube (Feb 12, 2016)

I vote for giving it to her.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 12, 2016)

A gift for sure.  She looks so sweet..very pretty girl too.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd just give it to  her -- I'm sure she'll be happy to receive it!

I used to do the save it in case you ever need it thing (my mother lived through the Depression and she was big on never throwing anything away that still had some "good" in it -- guess I got it from her) and now I'm in the process of getting rid of all that stuff I never needed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)

She looks like a sweet girl, I'd give as a gift (if you haven't already).


----------

